# Agile Owners Club



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 5, 2013)

Lets see and hear about all aspects of them. All Agile players welcome


----------



## Netherhound (Mar 5, 2013)

Might as well start

My Septor with CL/LF






















725 Ghost






For what they are, they're great! Wish the ghost would come with creme binding though.

My Loomis has been stealing the time I would've been playing with them so they may be up for grabs soon.


----------



## jawbreaker (Mar 5, 2013)

Agile Septor Pro 727 with D'sonic and Air Norton pups. This thing fucking rapes! I was wary of Agile, but after my experience with this one, ill be back


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Mar 5, 2013)

Texan - mostly stock except Sperzel locking tuners with a D-thing and rolling trees
Sentinel - Rio Grande Muy Grande in the bridge, Graphtech saddles and Sperzels with a D-Thing and rolling trees
Hawker - FU big block, Tremol-No, Dimarzio Blaze Neck & D-Activator Neck (in bridge) and EVH D-Tuna (mods not pictured)

Love them all and want more!


----------



## AhsanU (Mar 5, 2013)

My old Interceptor 727, I loved her - wish I never let her go.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 5, 2013)

Intrepid 828.
Swamp ash body, bolt on maple neck with ebony fretboard. 
Hopefully replacing the pickups soon, most likely with a DA8 bridge and Ionizer neck pickup.















dat ass


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 5, 2013)

Some nice guitars so far. ^ That intrepid is awesome.


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 5, 2013)

Great price, great guitar! This thing plays really well, sounds decent enough and looks pretty cool too. I've been really happy with this guitar. 

Two cons. 
1. Neck Dive
2. Scale is a tad big to play quick on.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 5, 2013)

Wanna trade, Splinter?


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ker-7-56k-fuck-you-no-seriously-fuck-you.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...d-you-know-what-56k-omgwtfbbqrotfllmmfao.html


----------



## MFB (Mar 6, 2013)

Rick, you couldn't even bother to post A pic of that damn Agile?


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2013)

MFB said:


> Rick, you couldn't even bother to post A pic of that damn Agile?



Why post one pic when you can click on the link and see more pics?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 6, 2013)

Rick, you need to come up to Arkansas or something and let me play that 7. It's like a Schecter SLS, except sexy.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 6, 2013)

Dat flat black is nice very nice


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Rick, you need to come up to Arkansas or something and let me play that 7. It's like a Schecter SLS, except sexy.



I'll be bringing an armored guard car with two guards.


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Mar 6, 2013)

I own an agile 6 that i love to death. Its a solid guitar and plays great after you set it up. I also traded with my friend to get his 8 for a while. It was amazing and played better than my 6. Gotta say these are amazing guitars especially for the price.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 7, 2013)

Do to alot of gas and the fact that i wanted to treat myself. NGD very soon. New Agile hopefully by monday


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 8, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Do to alot of gas and the fact that i wanted to treat myself. NGD very soon. New Agile hopefully by monday



Hell yes dude!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 13, 2013)

Rick we need more pics of your new one bub.


----------



## Rain (Apr 13, 2013)

The only 8 string I will ever need. Still hope to one day obtain a Mayones 8 String regius though 
For now, here's my Agile Intrepid <3
Thinking about upgrading those pups to the new Seymour Duncan Pegasus/Sentient combo coming out soon. Oh and I managed to snag this baby for 325 off local craigslist. Talk about lucky, eh?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 13, 2013)

^ Awesome man thats just hawt


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Rick we need more pics of your new one bub.



I need to find my camera but yes, I agree.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 16, 2013)

Just put pink knobs and painted the emg covers pink on my interceptor 727- black flame


----------



## no_dice (Apr 16, 2013)

Sometimes I miss the Pendulum and Intrepid I used to have. I may pick up another Agile ERG when I have money to spare again.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2013)

Might be grabbing another Agile soon...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 16, 2013)

Do it!!! That way i can get another without feeling like a even bigger nut


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Do it!!! That way i can get another without feeling like a even bigger nut



True, I gotta match you in terms of number of Agiles.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 16, 2013)

^ I love them! I may need help for this lol.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> ^ I love them! I may need help for this lol.



Yep, I sure do.


----------



## Michael Mc (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's my septor 727






Feline photobomb.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 17, 2013)

^ Very nice! and nice cat


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 17, 2013)

That purple is damn nice, I really want one. Almost did one of the semi-customs in purple but passed on it in favor of something non-agile. My friend has a blue one coming in soon. If http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/jawbreaker.htmljawbreaker's pics are an accurate representation of the shade of blue, then I'm looking forward to seeing hers when it comes in. The blues on the site are always washed out and pale it seems.


----------



## Michael Mc (Apr 17, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3516771 said:


> That purple is damn nice, I really want one. Almost did one of the semi-customs in purple but passed on it in favor of something non-agile. My friend has a blue one coming in soon. If http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/jawbreaker.htmljawbreaker's pics are an accurate representation of the shade of blue, then I'm looking forward to seeing hers when it comes in. The blues on the site are always washed out and pale it seems.



Not a bad guitar at all  Purple is very hard to photograph properly.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's my baby 

Here's some before shots: 
















Here's what she looks like now with the new Lace Deathbar/Xbar combo (dual coil taps)





You know alot of people give Agile's shit around here but I really love mine. I've played my friend's Rico, KXK, Skerversan, Strictly 7 +1 and Ibby 2228 but man this thing for price is amazing. I understand they have issues with quality control though cause my friends Septor Elite 827 (same guitar but different) and my friend's ocean burst bolt on kinda suck. It's weird that some of them are built to the quality of mine, whilst other ones feel so cheap.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 18, 2013)

I have only had one lemon. So i really dont think thier qc is that bad. But maybe iv been lucky


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 18, 2013)

I've had 4 Agile's, a Douglas scope, some form of Douglas 5 string and an SX bass, and the only two problems I had were a cheap toggle switch on the Scope and the 5 needed a pretty hefty truss rod adjustment, both of which took about five minutes of fiddling to fix. All of my agile's have been really nice and passible straight out of the box. Regardless, they're really good about returns, and so long as you live in the states, if you get a lemon you can just return for a new one that works for you free of charge.

On top of quality instruments for a good price (in my experience,) they've got top notch customer service. Agile's and rondo are how I was able to get into ERG's, so even though lately I've been going to other places, they still have a special place in my heart. 

I may end up getting one of the tribal purples in the future just because they look so nice.


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 18, 2013)

Been an owner for just over two years now.






Good ol 727, love the maple neck.


----------



## Michael Mc (Apr 18, 2013)

I've had a few QC issues, off center nut, uneven fret ends, frets made of butter. All and all, a great instrument for the price. I was a bit disappointed when i found out their idea of a "real maple top" was just a thin veneer, but for that price, what could you expect?


----------



## chris9 (Apr 18, 2013)

My custom 7 string plays really well and i could not find any issues so yeah happy so far. I would buy another thinking of getting a 9 string in purple


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 18, 2013)

^ Very nice very nice


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2013)

She's lovely, Chris.


----------



## haffner1 (Apr 18, 2013)

That has to be the nicest looking finish color I've seen on an Agile yet.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 18, 2013)

i dont care what anyone else calls it...its always gonna be a king v to me 

semi-custom 7


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 19, 2013)

^ Badass man


----------



## EricSVT18 (Jun 2, 2013)

Would anyone want to trade theirs for my 727?


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/192297-ngd-agile-intrepid-925-a.html

That bad boy is long gone to someone who is using the hell out of it. She's got a good home... with that being said, as a former owner, it was just too much guitar for me...

BUT. The quality was outstanding. My next purchase (when I actually have some funds) will either be a 625 of some sort or possible a 725 Agile.


----------



## andrerav (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi guys! Have Rondo sorted out the fret sizes on the Interceptor yet? It says they are sold with 2.9mm wide frets now, but are they as tall as XL Jumbo is supposed to be?


----------



## jmeezle (Jun 4, 2013)

Love my Intrepid Pro 828. It's opened up a lot of doors creatively for me. I want an 830 flat charcoal Intrepid soon!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 4, 2013)

Should be getting a 8 any day now. May be here 2mar! =)


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 5, 2013)

I will be joining the club Friday


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 5, 2013)

^Beautiful


----------



## adamcontinent (Sep 5, 2013)

Exit Existence said:


> I will be joining the club Friday



Can you post pics of this guitar when you get it? Was looking into the same one as a backup, but would really be interested to see that finish in person


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Sep 5, 2013)

My updated Agile family with the new addition on the left:


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 5, 2013)

adamcontinent said:


> Can you post pics of this guitar when you get it? Was looking into the same one as a backup, but would really be interested to see that finish in person



Yea man im going to make an NGD thread for it when I get it so look for it tomorrow night in the sevenstring section!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 5, 2013)

AbsentCurtis said:


> My updated Agile family with the new addition on the left:



Great agile family u have


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 6, 2013)

do ex-owners count?


----------



## Monkeypriest (Sep 6, 2013)

My custom Agile:


----------



## Warhorse000 (Sep 6, 2013)

I broke my seven string guitar cherry about two weeks ago and just now noticed this thread. Here's my Agile Interceptor 727 with EMGs in Tribal Blue!




















I play lots of progressive rock/metal and at first I didn't like the bridge AT ALL since I had never owned a Floyd Rose bridge. I went from a ZR tremolo on my Ibanez S520ex to this thing...but I'm good now after I changed the strings out for some thicker ones, undid the claw and put on a tremol-no and tightened the hell out of it. I think I need to add another tremolo spring so I can loosen up the claw (its almost flush with the wood in the back cavity!)


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Stock Septor 827 RN CP. I looooooove the pups and have no intent of swapping them.


----------



## cereal_guy (Sep 9, 2013)

Am I the only one drooling over these?


----------



## Skullet (Sep 9, 2013)

cereal_guy said:


> Am I the only one drooling over these?



Not at all , i'd love one and throw a pair of white emgs in there


----------



## cereal_guy (Sep 9, 2013)

Skullet said:


> Not at all , i'd love one and throw a pair of white emgs in there



I'd personally favor a set of duncans as far as tone goes, but damn would white EMGs look hot


----------



## jimwratt (Sep 9, 2013)

Alumitones would be damn fine as well in there.

I have a question about these guitars though. If they send you a dud, can you exchange it for a better one?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 9, 2013)

jimwratt said:


> Alumitones would be damn fine as well in there.
> 
> I have a question about these guitars though. If they send you a dud, can you exchange it for a better one?



If you buy new, yes  They're known for having a really good return policy and whatnot if you get a lemon


----------



## stigmatodiaboli (Sep 9, 2013)

My Agile Intrepid 828 Lizardburst. Love this thing! 

well apparently i don't know how to embed photo's , so here is a link to my facebook pic of it.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=325666047503699&set=a.179731588763813.42985.100001809200775&type=3&theater


----------



## jimwratt (Sep 9, 2013)

I want to join this club (and the 7 string club in general) but someone needs to buy my gear first!!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 9, 2013)

I kinda want to buy the AL-2000 727 for my first 7 string, but to be honest, to make it how I want it plus the case and shipping, if I ever wanted to sell the guitar, it's really not worth it. If I had the money though, I'd buy that blue cereal_guy posted but without a trem. Hate them with a passion.


----------



## HurrDurr (Sep 10, 2013)

Trems aren't really that bad of a deal. Locking trems like a Floyd will hold your tuning rather nicely if you know how to set one up right. That _and _they feel mighty comfy underneath the palm. There's a certain level of appeal I find in a good ol' Floyd trem, but generally if you don't think you need one, then don't get a guitar with one. My taste varies from time to time depending on what I'm trying to do at the moment, musically. Sometimes I'm looking for a trem, floating or not, and sometimes I'm content with a fixie. You could always drop another $50~$70 on a Tremol-No trem locker to keep that bugger in place while enjoying it's tuning stability and smooth surface area. The choice is yours, really. That's just _my_ take on them.

EDIT: Word of advice to you, Spaced Out Ace, the AL-2000 727 was on my list of wants for quite some time, until I noticed something about it that's made it a no-go for me in terms of how I want it to sound and how I can tell it's going to sound. Look closely at the space between the TOM and the bridge pickup. They seem to be *much* too far apart for *my liking*. I can only imagine what that could do to the sound of this guitar in terms of clarity and bite for rhythm playing. I guess I'd have to see one in person and/or hear a demo of it before I take the plunge myself. There's another AL 727 hidden in the 6 string listings that's perfect, but for a few extra $$$. My guess is that the mentioned AL-2000 727 was originally intended to be the body on a 25" scale, and yet they've made them to be 27" by further moving the TOM. While it's a wonderful idea in terms of keeping the instrument at a good size, if they'd have adjusted the pickups accordingly, it would be great. That said, Rondo's known for having some misleading images on their site at times both for the worse *and *the better, so hopefully that's just a mishap and the instrument's proportions are as they should be.


----------



## Sheherezadeh (Sep 10, 2013)

Interceptor Pro 727, mahogany body, maple neck through, ebony fretboard, quilted maple top, Seymour-Duncan AHB-1 Phase 2 Blackouts, Grover tuners, 27'' scale, Floyd Rose FRT-2000.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 10, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> Trems aren't really that bad of a deal. Locking trems like a Floyd will hold your tuning rather nicely if you know how to set one up right. That _and _they feel mighty comfy underneath the palm. There's a certain level of appeal I find in a good ol' Floyd trem, but generally if you don't think you need one, then don't get a guitar with one. My taste varies from time to time depending on what I'm trying to do at the moment, musically. Sometimes I'm looking for a trem, floating or not, and sometimes I'm content with a fixie. You could always drop another $50~$70 on a Tremol-No trem locker to keep that bugger in place while enjoying it's tuning stability and smooth surface area. The choice is yours, really. That's just _my_ take on them.
> 
> EDIT: Word of advice to you, Spaced Out Ace, the AL-2000 727 was on my list of wants for quite some time, until I noticed something about it that's made it a no-go for me in terms of how I want it to sound and how I can tell it's going to sound. Look closely at the space between the TOM and the bridge pickup. They seem to be *much* too far apart for *my liking*. I can only imagine what that could do to the sound of this guitar in terms of clarity and bite for rhythm playing. I guess I'd have to see one in person and/or hear a demo of it before I take the plunge myself. There's another AL 727 hidden in the 6 string listings that's perfect, but for a few extra $$$. My guess is that the mentioned AL-2000 727 was originally intended to be the body on a 25" scale, and yet they've made them to be 27" by further moving the TOM. While it's a wonderful idea in terms of keeping the instrument at a good size, if they'd have adjusted the pickups accordingly, it would be great. That said, Rondo's known for having some misleading images on their site at times both for the worse *and *the better, so hopefully that's just a mishap and the instrument's proportions are as they should be.



That's a good point, but I didn't see the "hidden 7 string" in the 6 string section. That and I'm kinda liking the Douglas Hadron 727.


----------



## HurrDurr (Sep 10, 2013)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That's a good point, but I didn't see the "hidden 7 string" in the 6 string section. That and I'm kinda liking the Douglas Hadron 727.



Honestly, don't get a Douglas. They're decent, yeah, but I had so many QC issues with mine I don't even wanna talk about it, 

That being said, being from the states, if you do get a dud you could always send it back to Rondo in exchange for a new one. That's a bit of info I wish I'd known a year ago. The Hadron's are nice though but I'd still prefer a Grendel in Tribal Green if it were up to me. The Grendel's have a pretty positive track record from what I hear.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 10, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> Honestly, don't get a Douglas. They're decent, yeah, but I had so many QC issues with mine I don't even wanna talk about it,
> 
> That being said, being from the states, if you do get a dud you could always send it back to Rondo in exchange for a new one. That's a bit of info I wish I'd known a year ago. The Hadron's are nice though but I'd still prefer a Grendel in Tribal Green if it were up to me. The Grendel's have a pretty positive track record from what I hear.



If the Grendel was a set neck or something like that, it'd be more my thing. If I do decide to get a 7 string though, I'll just get the Hadron and keep sending it back until I get one that isn't screwed up.


----------



## User Name (Sep 10, 2013)

if this was a 7 i would jizz


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 10, 2013)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If the Grendel was a set neck or something like that, it'd be more my thing. If I do decide to get a 7 string though, I'll just get the Hadron and keep sending it back until I get one that isn't screwed up.



Unless you're super picky, it would probably be the first or second guitar you got that you kept. My first seven was a Douglas Scope 725 and I still own it to this day. I actually just picked it back up after finally refinishing it, and it's comfortable as all hell to play. For a sub $200 guitar, I find it pretty amazing. You may want to do a pickup change though.

My first five string bass was also a douglas, and I still own/play that regularly. (though I've converted it to fretless as I like my LTD for regular playing more.)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 10, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3722560 said:


> Unless you're super picky, it would probably be the first or second guitar you got that you kept. My first seven was a Douglas Scope 725 and I still own it to this day. I actually just picked it back up after finally refinishing it, and it's comfortable as all hell to play. For a sub $200 guitar, I find it pretty amazing. *You may want to do a pickup change though.*
> 
> My first five string bass was also a douglas, and I still own/play that regularly. (though I've converted it to fretless as I like my LTD for regular playing more.)



I'd eventually get around to doing that if I hang onto it and gel with it. My guess is I'd get an EMG solderless wiring kit with a 5 way strat style solderless switch, a set of 7 string Blackouts used, as well as a single coil.


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2013)

User Name said:


> if this was a 7 i would jizz



Custom shop, playa. 

http://www.rondomusic.com/customquote.html


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 11, 2013)

^Seriously love the look of a maple fretboard on a black guitar, pure sex


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## ScoopdaMids (Sep 12, 2013)

It's not an agile but I recently got a Douglas Hadron 727 and it has blown me away with build quality, woods, neck shape and feel(personal preference), regardless of price. Sure it needs a basic set up and electronics, but that's the least to be expected for a guitar for only two bills. I ended up returning my new iron label s7 because I had a hard time justifying keeping a guitar that is around four times the price, for minimal(negligable with a bit of elbow grease) benefits.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 12, 2013)

ScoopdaMids said:


> It's not an agile but I recently got a Douglas Hadron 727 and it has blown me away with build quality, woods, neck shape and feel(personal preference), regardless of price. Sure it needs a basic set up and electronics, but that's the least to be expected for a guitar for only two bills. I ended up returning my new iron label s7 because I had a hard time justifying keeping a guitar that is around four times the price, for minimal(negligable with a bit of elbow grease) benefits.



Did you get the natural finish TOM version?


----------



## User Name (Sep 12, 2013)

i will hopefully be recieving this next week in a trade.


----------



## ScoopdaMids (Sep 13, 2013)

Yessir, natural finish tunomatic version.


----------



## User Name (Sep 20, 2013)

well like i said, just received this bad boy the other day!


----------



## teamSKDM (Sep 22, 2013)

anybody here notice the interceptors come with stainless fret options in the custom shop?


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello all. First post here. Looking to get into the 7 string realm n Agile / Douglas Grendal have my interest since they seem to be the only LEFTY I can find under $1000. Since this is gonna be my first 7 string, I don't want to drop anything above 500 to be honest. I can see a Douglas Grendal fixed bridge for 199 on Rondo. Should I go for it ? There is a Mahogany Natural going for 799 which is making be drool all over but I feel it might be a bit costly since I am just starting out. Didn't wanna start a new thread... Would appreciate some input from the good folks here.


----------



## jfrey (Sep 22, 2013)

immediate GAS


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 22, 2013)

^ Somebody on this forum bought one of those fairly recently me thinks. They look nice indeed. 

edit: er... Perhaps it was you? I'm too lazy to check. I just remember someone buying one and me wanting one.


----------



## jfrey (Sep 22, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3737674 said:


> ^ Somebody on this forum bought one of those fairly recently me thinks. They look nice indeed.
> 
> edit: er... Perhaps it was you? I'm too lazy to check. I just remember someone buying one and me wanting one.



it wasn't me, i'm think to order one from rondo and throw in a set of juggernaut


----------



## Splenetic (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the Valkyrie model i have. It's pretty solid, quality is about on par with my Epi LP Custom (which let's face it, costs a lot more ....and mine is Korean, not the newer Chinese Epi)


----------



## mcsalty (Sep 22, 2013)

come april i will be a part of this club. i can only wait haha


----------



## MJS (Sep 24, 2013)

Here are my current Agiles, a Septor 827 and an AL-3001: 






I like Rondo. My $125 B-stock Douglas SR-370 7-string plays better than my RG 7321 and RG927 Premium did.  

The AL in the picture was pretty much perfect out of the box. It was almost in tune and the string height was already nice & low. Feels weird to admit it, but it looks & feels better than my '91 Gibson Les Paul Custom did. Bonus points for coming with stainless frets, Graph Tech nut & a real maple top. I lucked out and got that during the recent sale, so it was only $299 instead of $399.

After ordering about 10 guitars from Rondo over the years, I can't help but think most of the bashing comes from people that have seen the prices, but never actually played any of them.


----------



## davidgotmilk (Nov 1, 2013)

Exit Existence said:


> I will be joining the club Friday



What is the name of that paint job? Absolutely gorgeous. I really wanna know how you got that, and what it looks in person. So nice


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 1, 2013)

Agile Intrepid 930. One of the first runs of these bad boys... Easily my favorite guitar, until I get my custom shop Intrepid 102730.


----------



## Severance (Nov 1, 2013)

My custom.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Mar 23, 2014)

Kind of a noob question but I am looking for info on bolt on vs. neckthrough. Interceptor vs interceptor pro.

Besides the obvious. No heel, subjective sustain.

Are there any build quality differences to support the huge price difference.

$350 vs $600 and the $600 pros are on sale, usually they are $700

Just looking for some kind of justification besides the basic preferences or the above mentioned obvious differences.


----------



## Alikingravi (Mar 23, 2014)

Monkeypriest said:


> My custom Agile:



Beautiful! Very similar to my custom order!


----------



## ctgblue (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm looking at this one very hard, it's pretty much one of the two styles of Carvin i was going to order before money issues hit, and it's less than half, how do the necks compare to the Ibby's 16 or Carvin 14?


----------



## Max Griffiths (Apr 1, 2014)

It may not be as pretty as some of the guitars I've seen in here, but I love this one to death.


----------



## Max Griffiths (Apr 1, 2014)

Love the patterning.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Apr 1, 2014)

Custom shop is open at the moment, seriously thinking about getting something from there.
It's to cheap not to


----------



## rick_fears (Apr 2, 2014)

I've actually been emailing Kurt on and off the last few weeks about a semi custom order. Im dead set on a oceanburst septor with a maple board. I'm super bummed they don't offer the triple binding in black or have a fanned fret option. Different headstock configurations and a single pot electrical setup would be cool too. But oh well, those aren't deal breakers. It would be nice though...  I guess that's the price we pay for the price we pay  no pun intended. 

I've scoured the internet for a picture of a maple fretboard with white or cream binding but haven't been able to find any that really show a significant differentiation between the board and the binding? Anybody have any pictures? How dark/light are agiles maple boards?


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2014)

I have my custom Interceptor, the Black Flame Hawker and a Tiger Eye Hawker.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Apr 4, 2014)

Can I join your club?

I just got my first Agile. It's the Interceptor 727 and has the Nazgul/Sentinent set.

It plays great, sounds awesome and It is flawless (yes a couple swirls and needs a body polish) no fret issues, no paint or any other issues.

I have had $1,500 Ibanez guitars, Mid range Jackson, BC Rich and have a 92' S540.

I can now confirm the trash talk on these guitars is just some BS from the haters.

They are nice guitars and best bang for your buck that I can find anywhere.

I am very happy with my purchase.

For some reason the site is only letting me upload one picture from my phone so I will have to update more when I'm on my PC.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 9, 2014)

That moment when Kurt emails you for final payment on your custom order...


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> That moment when Kurt emails you for final payment on your custom order...





What did you get, sir?


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess I'm a part of this now. I am really fighting myself not to order a 7-string semi-hollow Agile, either an AS or a Harm. My AL turned out pretty sweet but in recent months I've been using 90% clean tones and wouldn't mind a more clean-oriented guitar. $900 shipped for a loaded 7-string AS is ridiculously cheap...

I'm thinking oceanburst quilt 24.75" scale with abalone block inlays, ebony board, gold hardware, stainless frets, double bound triple cream binding, and black plastics. Almost impossible to resist, we'll see. Hopefully they close the custom orders before I give in 

The custom AL-7 for good measure:


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2014)

troyguitar said:


>



That badboy is so hot.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Apr 10, 2014)

Agile Intrepid 72527 Custom


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 10, 2014)

Rick said:


> What did you get, sir?





Agile Septor Pro 8 string Custom w/Case
*Finish*: Black Flame
*Scale*: 25.5"
*Fretboard*: Ebony
*Inlays*: No Inlays
*Pickups*: Cepheus Passive
*Bridge*: Cepheus Fixed Bridge
*Body & Headstock Binding*: Pearloid
*Hardware Color*: Black
*Dexterity*: Right Handed 
*Additional Option*: Pearloid Binding for Neck

*Waits for scale length flaming*


----------



## pkalugdan (Apr 12, 2014)

AhsanU said:


> My old Interceptor 727, I loved her - wish I never let her go.





GOOD GOD.


----------



## pkalugdan (Apr 12, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Here's my baby
> 
> Here's some before shots:
> 
> ...


i've had my eye on the Lace pickups. how do they sound?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 12, 2014)

my Septor 727 and Septor 625







absolutely LOVE these things. belated NGD coming soon once im done with all the mods,


----------



## ctgblue (May 8, 2014)

Pendulum Pro 72527
Black flame, actives
Just arrived today
was a b-stock, got a deal
but bought it before some legal fees hit us, so it looks like it's my last guitar for a long time

.
.


----------



## SamH678 (May 14, 2014)

Got my Agile Intercepter 7 in action here!

https://soundcloud.com/samheilman/5-dex-test


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2014)

SamH678 said:


> Got my Agile Intercepter 7 in action here!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/samheilman/5-dex-test



We need pics, sir.


----------



## ctgblue (May 14, 2014)

I see some guys with aftermarket fret markers, what did you use or where did you get them.
The one thing about the Pendulum is the offset from the side markers to the higher note strings on the upper frets, I have to watch the board or I jump up a fret doing runs, so I'd like to add some markers.


----------



## shredwoodforest (May 15, 2014)

just had her delivered the other day. i'm in love


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 5, 2014)

Awesome pics., that pink Al-7 is amazing.

Unfortunately I need to sell mine. I no longer have a need for a 7 and I need some money for an amp or another 6 

I guess I will be in the club until it is gone lol...


----------



## slim231990 (Aug 5, 2014)

Not yet an Agile owner but I recently bought a custom with some weird specs for my gf just waiting on that last payment email  here's a little preview never seen these specs on a 7 string gonna follow up w pics asap

Agile Ad double cut (jr) style 7string
Mahogany body (purple quilt finish)
Maple FB (abalone trap inlays) 
Black hardware
(Here is where it gets crazy lol)
P90 in the neck
EMG 707 bridge

 don't worry I'll def post pics


----------



## notasian (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Suho (Sep 5, 2014)

I ordered a custom Tele 7 string last year (September or October?) with projected delivery date in May 2014, but still waiting. Unfortunately, in the interim I have gone kind of minimalist and am trying to sell off most of my extra 7s, to keep just one electric 6, 7, and 8. Anyone else still waiting for a May 2014 run?


----------



## Zugster (Sep 5, 2014)

My recently acquired Intrepid Pro 727. Upon arrival I had the Cepheus pups surgically removed, and gave it BKP Warpig implants. Added a push-push on the tone knob for coil tapping. With the long scale I run Daddario 10s with a 0.62 B string. It does drop G very nicely. Guess I've joined the club.


----------



## notasian (Sep 6, 2014)

Zugster said:


> My recently acquired Intrepid Pro 727. Upon arrival I had the Cepheus pups surgically removed, and gave it BKP Warpig implants. Added a push-push on the tone knob for coil tapping. With the long scale I run Daddario 10s with a 0.62 B string. It does drop G very nicely. Guess I've joined the club.



hate to ask but did you even try the agile pups? lol!did you really unbox it and go straight for the pup swap?


----------



## Zugster (Sep 6, 2014)

notasian said:


> hate to ask but did you even try the agile pups? lol!did you really unbox it and go straight for the pup swap?



A fair question my friend! I played the cepheus pups for about 2 weeks. They were pretty hot and rather muddy... at least to my ear. Then again I freely admit to being a BKP fanboy. I have BKPs in other guitars with really good results. So I got a hold of Zimbloth and after an extended discussion decided on the warpigs, as he felt all that maple in the neck called for more low end.

I would have preferred to save the cash if the cepheus were nice enough. One of the reasons I pulled the trigger on the Intrepid Pro was I grabbed it new (not a B stock mind you) at the sale price of $499. Less than another hundred for a HSC and shipping. A bargain! So there was room in the budget for the new pickups. Result: I really like the guitar. It's an absolute beast.


----------



## bgao13 (Jun 25, 2015)

My first vid with my Agile 7 string. Let me know what you think of the tone!


----------



## maiksea (Jul 3, 2015)

I tried an 827 Septor for my first 8. I dig it, they're good sticks for the money. I kept the Cepheus pups, but I do more clean tone and jazz. If I played djent I'd prolly go Pegasus tho. I'd like to get a TN725 next, check out their tele tones.


----------



## shinywolf (Apr 20, 2016)

got an Agile Septor 727 .Just got it 2 days ago. The 27 inch scale is JUST what i needed. ive been normally using my sbmm jp70 but 7th string just didnt cut it in terms of attack and tension. i might change my bareknuckle aftermath out of the sterling and put it in the new agile. but for now the cepheus pickups are actually really surprising! i have a clip if you are interested. 


https://soundcloud.com/jenova-3/agile-septor-test-1


----------



## hellride (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello!
New here. I'll soon be joining y'all as I ordered a Lizardburst Pendulum 72527 today. 
Pretty stoked. It'll probably not arrive until after the holidays so it's going to be a loooong wait.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 16, 2016)

I still owe a NGD on my custom ordered Agile Scepter 725. Glad I saw this thread.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 16, 2016)

I also owe a NGD on an Agile...


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 16, 2016)

bostjan said:


> I also owe a NGD on an Agile...



Same, but mine has a few dings now.


----------



## thejohnnewton (Dec 16, 2016)

I had a 6 string LP copy 2000 model I think. Unbelievable for the price but I didn't really like the classic LP neck joint. Ended up giving it to my nephew and he loves it.


----------



## ericguitar48 (Dec 19, 2016)

Does anyone have one of those agile multiscales with a kahler trem? the concept is super cool and no company makes them in production models except agile that im aware. Ive heard from a custom builder that the multiscale kahler bridges are very finicky but thats just one persons opinion unrelated to agile. Any thoughts?


----------



## randomas (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh wow I never came across this thread ... I never did an ngd cause I joined after getting a 7 
I live in the EU so to get one I had to have it sent to my brother in the states and then have it forwarded here ... The case was destroyed but the guitar made it fine. It's a fanned fretted 7 fixed bridge with actives. I Love it and you cannot get better fro the price, expedition hassle included ... 




and a few more.


----------



## hellride (Dec 25, 2016)

Finally arrived just before christmas


----------



## op1e (Dec 26, 2016)

I had an Interceptor 827 I got in trade, traded it to my other guitarist. One thing I have to say is I would prefer a standard bridge model. The string spacing so SO close to the edge I was bulling the lowest string off a lot. The hipshot style is narrower and gives a little more room on either side of the F# and E up the fretboard.

On another note, there is definately a 727 Oceanburst maple board in my future.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 29, 2016)

I am trying SO hard not to buy this right now:






http://www.rondomusic.com/product9137.html


----------



## nistley (Dec 29, 2016)

well color me surprised, there is originality in that one


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 29, 2016)

They're calling it a "prototype", so hopefully they'll have a whole bunch of headless models soon. Ideally with 7+ strings. And multiscale.


----------



## haffner1 (Dec 29, 2016)

hellride said:


> Finally arrived just before christmas



That looks nicely done! The top came out great. Is that a neck through?


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 30, 2016)

Loving the headless prototype. 

And that Lizard-burst! Nice grab man. I was thinking of getting a second customized one in that color. Glad to see it looks so good outside of stock photos.


----------



## Splenetic (Dec 30, 2016)

This is bound to be neck heavy....but i want it. It would go well with my regular Valky <3







http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Valkyrie_727_EB_Black_Flame.html

edit: just noticed the extremely mismatched flame top ....bummer. Hopefully it's just that one specific unit.


----------



## Leberbs (Dec 30, 2016)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I am trying SO hard not to buy this right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 30, 2016)

It's a pretty fortuitous time to be a guitarist/musician. There's so much to choose from at all price points. That headless isn't my cup of tea, but the fact that there are such niche instruments available for reasonable prices is pretty damn cool.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 31, 2016)

Señor Voorhees;4686930 said:


> It's a pretty fortuitous time to be a guitarist/musician. There's so much to choose from at all price points. That headless isn't my cup of tea, but the fact that there are such niche instruments available for reasonable prices is pretty damn cool.



Agreed. We can get multiscale and now headless guitars of pretty good quality for pretty low prices. It's fantastic. 

I just want to buy this thing and slap in a pair of black winters...


----------



## Zophyxia (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow you guys got some nice agile guitars! Check out mine! I wanna get a tribal blue one soon, hope it looks as good as the rest of yours

https://www.facebook.com/BTS.Beyondthesea/photos/a.231392950241841.53773.221041137943689/1294593640588428/?type=3&theater


----------



## Splenetic (Apr 29, 2017)

Whoa.... I think Kurt changed the model picture of the Valkyrie seven I posted above 

It doesn't look mismatched at all anymore. In fact it's quite the opposite! Confirming that it was just as I suspected, just that previous unit.

If I'm right, good work Kurt!  Shows how much he pays attention to our community. 

....Otherwise, I gotta start paying more attention before talking .....


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 29, 2017)

Still one of my favorites!


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 11, 2017)

The headless guitars are back! I just really really wish they had a 7-string model.


----------



## Spencervmurph (May 11, 2017)

I love my agiles! Unfortunately I do not play 7, 8 string stuff much at all anymore so I am selling them


----------



## gunch (May 11, 2017)

Wish Kurt would stock morec 625 sceptor/interceptors or 6er Intrepid, I know the body would be BEEEG at 25.5" but


----------



## MetalThrasher (May 11, 2017)

http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Hawker_Headless_BBR.html

I wish they had a seven but for the price I'm considering getting one and modding it. I have a set of EMG's ready to go. Would an EMG fit the pickup route?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 9, 2019)

Couple new additions


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Apr 9, 2019)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Couple new additions
> View attachment 68427
> View attachment 68426


That is the best looking natural mahogany Agile I have ever seen


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 10, 2019)

LeviathanKiller said:


> That is the best looking natural mahogany Agile I have ever seen



Thanks man. Sounds and plays amazing!


----------

